# World VLCC Fleet



## Orbitaman

I've just been passed the following information regarding the state of the worlds VLCC fleet that may of some interest to members:

Johan G Olsen (JGO) lists in its latest VLCC review a total of 520 VLCCs - up 22 from March 2007. In addition to that there is an orderbook of 196 VLCCS (up 3).

According to JGO, the five main Middle East tanker companies, with a total current fleet of 63 VLCCs, have the biggest VLCC orderbook comprising 38 orders of which NITC has 12, VELA 10, Gulf Management Services 8, National Shipping Company of Saudi Arabia 6, and Saudi Maritime Holding Co 2.

The six main Chinese tanker companies, with a total existing fleet of 26 VLCCs, have the second biggest VLCC orderbook comprising 35 VLCCs of which Nanjing tankers has 14, China Shipping Group 8, China Merchants (Ming Wah) 7, and COSCO 6. 

Fifteen Japanese tanker companies, with a total current fleet of some 110 VLCCs, have an orderbook of 26 VLCCs; Mitsui is the biggest with 10, NYK with 6 and CIDO with 5. Some 60% of the Japanese VLCC fleet is still fixed out on period contracts, and others have other long term arrangements, but there appear to be an increasing number operating in the spot market. 

We also note 19 Greek tanker owners with a combined fleet of 90 VLCCs and an orderbook of 25 units. 

The major oil companies, ExxonMobil, BP, Shell, ChevronTexaco have a VLCC fleet totalling 26 units and do NOT have any VLCCs on order. They have 18 VLCCs on long-term contracts until 2009 and beyond. 

The four biggest VLCC owners in JGO's book are Mitsui with 35 VLCCs, NYK with 29, Frontline with 26 and Acol Tankers/Kristen Navigation (Angelicoussis) with 23. Frontline has in addition some 6 VLCCs on period contract from Dr Peters to 2009 and beyond, and two from Knightsbridge, all of which trade in the Frontline pool. Four of the Fred Cheng/Shinyo International newbuildings are also fixed on commercial management to Frontline as from 2009/10.

The trading single hull (SH) VLCC fleet is around 145 - but this figure is somewhat uncertain due to the significant number of sales for conversions with uncomfirmed start dates. There are 25 VLCCs left which are 20 years or older, 112 SH VLCCs which are 15 years or older, and 31 SH VLCCs which are younger than 15 years. Two of the VLCCs listed are oil/ore carriers, and TMT has 9 oil/ore carriers on order.


----------

